# Sequenz & Diskussion Hinterrad versetzen über Radneigung



## Deleted 244202 (11. März 2015)

Um von dem alten Dogma mit dem "Hüftimpuls" und der Diskussion dazu weg zu kommen hier mal ein neues Thema. Es geht darum, wie man das Hinterrad in Kehren durch eine *gezielte Neigung des Rades zur Kurveninnenseite* versetzt. Als Veranschaulichung folgende Sequenz:





In dem Moment, wenn das Hinterrad abhebt, wird das gesamte Rad in die Kurve geneigt und das Heck schwenkt rum. Das Ganze funktioniert auch bei langsameren Geschwindigkeiten.
Ist man nicht im Racemodus und in steilem Gelände unterwegs, dann geht das Hinterradversetzen ungefähr so:

1. Durch vorausschauendes Fahren scannt man die Kehre und sucht sich bereits jetzt eine gute Linie für das Vorderrad. Je weiter innen, desto besser, da hierbei das Hinterrad mehr Platz zum Schwenken hat. Wichtig ist aber auch, dass die Linie genügend Grip für das Vorderrad bietet, da der vordere Reifen Brems- und Lenkkraft übertragen muss.
2. Man beugt Arme und Beine und bringt den Körper tief und zentral über das Rad.
3. Aus der tiefen Haltung neigt man das Rad in die Kehre und zieht dosiert an der Vorderradbremse.
4. Den Bremsimpuls unterstützt man durch ein Aufrichten des Körpers, der Körperschwerpunkt (KSP) geht nach oben.
5. Das Heck steigt. Um jetzt nicht über den Lenker zu gehen, zieht man die Beine wieder etwas an. Dadurch bleibt der KSP zentral über dem Rad.
6. *Durch die Neigung des Rades und entsprechenden Druck auf den Lenker schwingt das Heck zur Kurvenaussenseite*.
7. Löst man jetzt die Vorderradbremse wieder leicht, so kann man kontrolliert auf dem Vorderrad um die Kurve rollen.
8. Das Aufsetzen des Hinterrades federt man geschmeidig ab.

Die passende Dosierung der Bremse und des Radneigens braucht Übung. Dynamik und Umfang der Bewegung hängt stark von der jeweiligen Situation ab. In steilem Gelände auf losem Schotter wird man möglichst langsam unterwegs sein, in der gezeigten Sequenz während einem Rennen umso schneller. Wichtig ist, dass man die Versetztechnik nicht direkt unter den aller schwierigsten Bedingungen übt, sondern am besten in Kehren, die man schon kennt und sauber und kontrolliert fahren kann. Je mehr Erfahrung/Routine man entwickelt, umso besser klappt es natürlich auch in schweren Stellen und in _einer flüssigen Bewegung_. Dadurch steigt der Spaß im Trail, Endorphine werden ausgeschüttet und man erlebt den _Flow_!

Wie seht ihr diese Technik? Bringt es euch in technisch schwerem Gelände weiter oder nutzt ihr die Technik mehr zum flüssigen Durchfahren in "einfacheren" Serpentinen?


----------



## ursinator2.0 (11. März 2015)

Cool, endlich mal wieder ein neuer HR-Versetzen-Thread!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ptech (11. März 2015)

Puh...das Umsetzen im Video ist aber schon SEHR dynamisch! Und der Umsetzvorgang wird doch nur durch "Vorderrad versetzen mittels Manual" erfolgreich abgeschlossen, oder macht das nur auf mich diesen Eindruck?


----------



## jan84 (11. März 2015)

3 verschiedene Kurventechniken in der Sequenz, sinnvoll kombiniert und alle ziemlich gut ausgeführt... Man könnte meinen der Fahrer weiß was er tut .


----------



## Eisbein (11. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Um von dem alten Dogma mit dem "Hüftimpuls" und der Diskussion dazu weg zu kommen hier mal ein neues Thema. Es geht darum, wie man das Hinterrad in Kehren durch eine *gezielte Neigung des Rades zur Kurveninnenseite* versetzt. Als Veranschaulichung folgende Sequenz:
> 
> In dem Moment, wenn das Hinterrad abhebt, wird das gesamte Rad in die Kurve geneigt und das Heck schwenkt rum. Das Ganze funktioniert auch bei langsameren Geschwindigkeiten.
> Ist man nicht im Racemodus und in steilem Gelände unterwegs, dann geht das Hinterradversetzen ungefähr so:
> ...



Also jetzt mal ernsthaft, du meinst durch das neigen des rades auf die kurven innenseite bewegt sich das Hinterrad nach außen? Wenn es sich in der sequenz nach außen bewegt, dann ist der auslösende Impuls sicher nicht die Neigung des Rades zur Kurveninnenseite. Viel eher ists der Impuls der aus der körperbewegung nach vorne/oben (damit auch auf die außenseite vom rad) resultiert.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. März 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal ernsthaft, du meinst durch das neigen des rades auf die kurven innenseite bewegt sich das Hinterrad nach außen?


Ist ja nicht meine persönliche Meinung. Aber wenn man den Experten glaubt, dann ist HR-Versetzen durch Radneigung der neueste Shit


----------



## Marc B (11. März 2015)

Ist nicht ganz so wie Harald es erklärt, aber danke für die Mühe. Er betont das "leichte Lösen der VR-Bremse (es reicht ganz kurz)" - durch die Radneigung und das leichte Rollen schwenkt das Heck automatisch nach außen. Man kann viel darüber schreiben, besser "probieren geht über studieren"...

Konstruktive und sachliche Diskussionen finde ich klasse. Du bist ja anonym unterwegs hier und ich habe keine Lust auf Spielchen und Pseudo-Ironie. Also nehm es mir nicht übel, wenn ich mich hier beim Dialog mit Dir zurücknehme, wie gesagt - face-to-face im real life und konstruktiv gerne, aber nicht hinter Pseudonymen versteckt etc.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. März 2015)

Naja, aber auch bei Haralds Erklärung ist die zentrale Aussage die Neigung des Rades zur Kurveninnenseite. Die VR-Bremse muss man da zwangsweise lösen, da ja sonst nichts rollt. Statisch wird das Ganze wohl keinsterweise funktionieren.


----------



## jammerlappen (11. März 2015)

Es sorgt die Neigung auf die Kurvenaussenseite für die Bewegung des Hinterrades. Und um die auszuführen zu können, braucht es vorher ein "in die Kurve" legen.


----------



## vitaminc (11. März 2015)

Ich kapier das nicht wie allein nur durch die Radneigung das Hinterrad rumkommen soll. Irgendwo muss es einen Impuls geben in Richtung Körper, Verlagerung, Drücken..

Aber ich probiere das morgen mal.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich kapier das nicht wie allein nur durch die Radneigung das Hinterrad rumkommen soll.


Die Idee dahinter besteht wohl aus zwei Komponenten:


Das Hinterrad schwingt durch eine Neigung des gesamten Rades zur Kurveninnenseite _und_ einer Rollbewegung des Vorderrades durch die Kehre.


Sprich wie in einer normalen Kurvenfahrt ist das Rad in die Kurve geneigt. Allerdings ist beim HR-Versetzen ja das Hinterrad in der Luft , also ist das Gesamtsystem Bike-Biker nur noch über den Vorderreifen mit dem Untergrund verbunden. Wie die Rollbewegung des Vorderrades aussieht hängt dann von der Ausgangssituation ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mumelter (12. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> also ist das Gesamtsystem Bike-Biker nur noch über den Vorderreifen mit dem Untergrund verbunden. Wie die Rollbewegung des Vorderrades aussieht hängt dann von der Ausgangssituation ab.



... und dann müßte doch mit der Fliehkraft das Rad um die Ecke kommen... Beim dynamischen Versetzen??


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)

Vektoriell könnte das hinkommen. Nur da behaupte ich mal, dass man schon mit einer gewissen Grundgeschwindigkeit unterwegs sein muss, damit die Zentripetalkraft zu tragen kommt.


----------



## thomas.h (12. März 2015)

Ich lasse mich immer vom Bike nach außen drücken! Deswegen halte ich auch von Leichtbau zum Jahresbeginn nichts, da ein leichtes Carbonrad weniger Kraft in den Kurven bekommt, um mich kugelrund nach den Feiertagen rumzuschwenken. Nach der Fastenzeit hingegen tausche ich dann die Bremsscheibe hinten gegen eine leichtere, da ich ja auch wieder leichter geworden bin! Das alles hat Harald nach dem mir Harald als ich bei Harald war in seinen Harald-Worten erzählt, weil Harald mit seiner Haraldart der beste Harald überhaupt ist. Harald. 

Also irgendwie gewinnt man das Gefühl, dass man lieber 15 Seiten herumphilosophiert, als sich einmal aufs Bike zu setzen und das selbst auszuprobieren.


----------



## Marc B (12. März 2015)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Also irgendwie gewinnt man das Gefühl, dass man lieber 15 Seiten herumphilosophiert, als sich einmal aufs Bike zu setzen und das selbst auszuprobieren.



   Sehe ich auch so: Ab nach draußen an die frische Luft und machen!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)

thomas.h schrieb:


> ...Harald.
> 
> Also irgendwie gewinnt man das Gefühl, dass man lieber 15 Seiten herumphilosophiert, als sich einmal aufs Bike zu setzen und das selbst auszuprobieren.


Harald halt 

Hab das schon letztes Wochenende direkt probiert, nachdem ich mir vorher die Freeride gekauft und die Seiten über "alpines Freeriden" gelesen hatte. Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir selbst nach dem praktischen Versuch immer noch nicht klar, wie das Heck nur durch die Radneigung zu einem Herumschwenken gebracht werden soll. Bei einfachen Kehren bleibt es ein Nosewheelie. Das kann ich jetzt anders nennen und als "dynamisches Versetzen" bezeichnen, aber so richtig funktioniert ein Nosewheelie meiner Erfahrung nach nur in Kehren, die ich auch mit beiden Rädern auf dem Boden durchrollen kann.
In schwereren Stellen ab S4 hab ich das mit dem bewussten Lösen der VR-Bremse mal versucht. So kann ich zwar das Hinterrad etwas besser ohne zu viel "hang up" über griffige Steinkanten hieven, aber dann wird der Auslauf schon sehr knapp. Und immer noch habe ich im Gefühl, dass da einfach mehr passieren muss, als nur das Rad schräg legen. Gerade wenn ich mit dem Vorderrad sehr tief stehe und balanciere bringt es mich persönlich auch einfach mehr aus dem Gleichgewicht, wenn ich dann auch noch das Bike schräg drücke.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. März 2015)

Ich habe einen ganz anderen Verdacht.
Wenn man sich die Videoszene anschaut, sieht man, dass die Kurve schon zu Beginn der Kehre eingeleitet wird. Aber keine Kurve ohne Schräglage! Die ist also einfach nötig, um nicht nach außen zu kippen.
Der nächste Effekt ist die Landung. Dabei muss das Bike ebenfalls schräg stehen, weil es sonst nach außen kippt, wenn der Reifen aufsetzt.
Fazit: Das Bike muss in die Kurve geneigt werden, falls es weiter rollen soll, damit die Fahrt stabil bleibt. Mit dem eigentlichen Versetzen hat das wohl nichts zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (16. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Aber keine Kurve ohne Schräglage!


Für alles mit v < Schrittgeschwindigkeit brauche ich aber keine Schräglage. Hier ist Schräglage imho sogar der Balance hinderlich. Könnte eher ein Indiz dafür sein, warum die Technik durch die Radneigung bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten besser funktioniert. Hier noch eine Sequenz mit Harald, evtl. erkennt man da mehr:


----------



## jammerlappen (17. März 2015)

Zu Beispiel, dass er da den Hüftimpuls nutzt.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (17. März 2015)

Guter Einwand mit dem Hüftimpuls. Woran erkennt man sowas eigtl. an einer (Stand-)Bildsequenz?


----------



## jammerlappen (17. März 2015)

Daran dass der Arsch am Anfang schon neben dem Rad ist?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (17. März 2015)

So einfach? Und was ist mit den Schultern?


----------



## Marc B (17. März 2015)

Harald ist ja nicht ganz unschuldig an dieser Diskussion, super abchecken kann man diese Technik ja mit Ihmr vor Ort, deshalb zwei Event-Tipps in Germany. Der Harald-Day von Bikeaid: https://www.facebook.com/events/326038487593679/


----------



## Marc B (17. März 2015)

Und in Trier: http://trierer-mountainbike-tage.de/


----------



## Boltzer (17. März 2015)

Wenn der Schwerpunkt neben dem Rad ist, dann wird das steigende Hinterrad auch versuchen auszuschwenken um mich quasi zu überholen. Ich eröffne gleich einen neuen Thread "Hinterradversetzen durch Körperschwerpunkt aus der Radlängsachse bringen". In der Bildersequenz sieht es zumindest so aus, als ob da das Bewegungsmoment herkäme.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Für alles mit v < Schrittgeschwindigkeit brauche ich aber keine Schräglage. Hier ist Schräglage imho sogar der Balance hinderlich. Könnte eher ein Indiz dafür sein, warum die Technik durch die Radneigung bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten besser funktioniert.


Im Eingangsvideo und in den anderen folgenden Sequenzen ist immer eine merkliche Geschwindigkeit beteiligt. Natürlich muss dann das Bike geneigt sein, egal ob es auf einem oder zwei Rädern fährt. Dass die Zentrifugalkraft (im bewegten System) dem Hinterrad beim Schwenken hilft, ist eine Folge der eingeleiteten Kurve. Das Drehmoment zum Einleiten des Radversetzens kommt offensichtlich durch den Einsatz der Bremse beim Radanheben nach/beim Einleiten der Kurve.
Aber jetzt gehe ich lieber selber üben.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (17. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Im Eingangsvideo und in den anderen folgenden Sequenzen ist immer eine merkliche Geschwindigkeit beteiligt.


Ok, da hast Du recht. Dann wäre diese Technik aber eher nicht fürs Bikebergsteigen bzw. "Stolperbiken" geeignet, da man hier doch meist mit sehr geringer Geschwindigkeit unterwegs ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ok, da hast Du recht. Dann wäre diese Technik aber eher nicht fürs Bikebergsteigen bzw. "Stolperbiken" geeignet, da man hier doch meist mit sehr geringer Geschwindigkeit unterwegs ist?


Das kann ich überhaupt nicht beurteilen. Ich vermute, dass das von der aktuellen Kehre abhängt, egal ob oberhalb oder unterhalb der Baumgrenze. Wenn es sehr steil ist, versetzt es sich vielleicht einfacher?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. März 2015)

Ich würde gerne noch mal an folgender Aussage anknüpfen:


jammerlappen schrieb:


> Daran dass der Arsch am Anfang schon neben dem Rad ist


Die Hüfte sollte bei der Technik über die Radneigung nicht neben das Rad geschoben werden. Ziel der ganzen Sache ist, dass man die Gefahr des "nach außen kippen" weitestgehend verhindert. Daher erfolgt nur ein Impuls nach oben/vorne, aber nicht zur Seite.


----------



## endorphine (18. März 2015)

Zum Verständnis für mich (der weder die eine nich die andere Technik "sicher" anwenden kann):
Wie soll denn das Rad nach innen geneigt werden (Kurventechnik "Drücken) ohne das die Hüfte neben das Rad kommt?

Oder ist das anders gemeint?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (19. März 2015)

Wichtig ist, dass du das Hinterrad nicht durch einen beherzten Hüftschwung, sondern durch die Neidetechnik versetzt.
Es reicht bereits, wenn du nur kurz vor dem Versetzen das Rad etwas in die Kurve neigst. Mit der Kurventechnik "Drücken" hat das zunächst nicht viel gemein (das "Drücken" ist eher für schnellere Kurven gedacht).
Die Neigung des Rades ist wichtig, da es hierdurch möglich wird, dass das Heck _ohne Hüftimpuls_ nach außen schwingt.
Der Ablauf sähe dann folgendermaßen aus:
Du steuerst die Kurve an, bremst hauptsächlich über die Vorderradbremse, gehst tief, neigst das Rad zur Kurveninnenseite, ziehst die Vorderradbremse, das Heck steigt und sobald du die Vorderadbremse dosiert etwas löst und das Rad ein wenig rollt schwenkt das Heck zur Kurvenaussenseite.


----------



## jammerlappen (19. März 2015)

Wenn du das Rad neigst, bleibt dein Schwerpunkt über der Auflageflächelinie der Reifen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (19. März 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Schwerpunkt über der Auflageflächelinie


Lotrecht (vertikal) gesehen?


----------



## vitaminc (20. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Du steuerst die Kurve an, bremst hauptsächlich über die Vorderradbremse, gehst tief, neigst das Rad zur Kurveninnenseite, ziehst die Vorderradbremse, das Heck steigt und sobald du die Vorderadbremse dosiert etwas löst und das Rad ein wenig rollt schwenkt das Heck zur Kurvenaussenseite.



Wie neigst Du das Rad?
Wenn ich jetzt auf statisches Umsetzen zurückkommen darf, bei mir ist der Ablauf sehr ähnlich, nur habe ich das bislang nicht als "Neigung" gesehen, sondern als "Drücken auf Lenkerende". Wenn ich das äußere Lenkerende drücke, dann neigt sich das Rad auch leicht und das Hinterrad schwenkt automatisch rum.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. März 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> statisches Umsetzen


Statisch ist das bei der Neigetechnik so eine Sache. Ich glaube statisch betrachtet fällt es generell schwer sich den Bewegungsablauf vorzustellen, da spätestens in dem Moment, in dem das Vorderrad rollt, die Bewegung dynamisch ist. Auch wenn das Rollen vom Vorderrad nur gaanz kurz geschieht, so ist das halt ein dynamischer Prozess. Aber ich glaube hier liegt auch der Schlüssel: Statt mit blockierter Vorderradbremse aus dem Stand das Heck durch einen dynamischen Hüftimplus zum Schwenken zu bringen, hole ich mir bei der Neigetechnik die Dynamik aus dem kurzen lösen der Vorderradbremse. Damit dann das Heck rumschwenkt muss das Rad kurz vorher zur Kurveninnenseite geneigt werden.
Wichtig beim Neigen ist, dass das Vorderrad immer leicht in die Kurve zeigt. Also anfahren, bremsen, Vorderrad in die Kehre einschlagen, Rad neigen, Heck hoch und bremse etwas lösen, Heck schwenkt rum.
Das sind jeweils nur Kurzbeschreibungen. Wichtig bei der Neigetechnik ist, dass die Bewegung zu einem flüssigen Ablauf zusammengesetzt wird. Ähnlich wie beim Bunny Hop kann man zwar die einzelnen Elemente irgendwie üben, aber bei der Ausführung muss alles zusammenpassen.

Das Rad neigen kann man auch statisch, indem man sich etwas mit dem Bike zur Kurveninnenseite "fallen" lässt. Bevor man dann tatsächlich in die Kehre plumpst visiert man den Kehrenausgang an und löst dosiert die Vorderradbremse. Sollte das nicht klappen ist man wenigstens safe zur Bergseite gekippt


----------



## 120mmBiker (25. März 2015)

Jo leider kein Hexenwerk hier.. sieht für mich auch nach Hüftimpuls aus. Wenn er das Rad bei der Geschwindigkeit + Drop nicht nach innen neigt, fällt er einfach nach aussen um. Wird jeder kennen der selber schon umgesetzt hat aus der Fahrt.
Dieses neigen sieht man bei Harald Phillip auch schon seit ewigen Zeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Dezember 2015)

120mmBiker schrieb:


> Jo leider kein Hexenwerk hier.. sieht für mich auch nach Hüftimpuls aus.


Um endlich mal zu klären, was ein Hüftimpuls sein soll habe ich folgenden Thread gestartet. Vielleicht kommen wir der Sache so besser auf die Spur.


----------



## LasseCreutz (12. Januar 2016)

Frage: Kennt ihr irgendjemanden oder hab ihr ein Video oder sonstwas wo jemand eine wirklich schwierige Spitzkehre mit annähernd 180° dynamisch versetzt? Also steil und eng?
Ich habe heute mal etwas herumprobiert, weil es aber schon dunkel war musste eine Treppe in der Stadt umfunktioniert werden.

Wenn ich in der Mitte der Treppe auf Stufe A anrolle, dann mit dem Vorderrad über Stufe B auf Stufe C runterrolle da die Vorderradbremse zumache und das Hinterrad umsetze kann ich auf Stufe C rausfahren. Also eine 180° Kurve auf 3 Stufen. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so richtig vorstellen wie das dynamisch gehen soll.

Dynamisch brauche ich ca. 5-6 Stufen, außerdem ist mir dabei das Hinterrad beim absetzen mehrmals weggerutscht.
War aber auch nass...

Ich denke das das dynamische versetzen in etwas weiteren, weniger verblockten Kurven Sinn macht, da wäre es unnötig anzuhalten und dann statisch zu versetzen. Wenn es aber richtig steil und gemein wird, geht es denke ich nur statisch.

WIE SOLL MAN SO WAS ZUM BEISPIEL DYNAMISCH FAHREN???


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Januar 2016)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> Ich denke das das dynamische versetzen in etwas weiteren, weniger verblockten Kurven Sinn macht, da wäre es unnötig anzuhalten und dann statisch zu versetzen. Wenn es aber richtig steil und gemein wird, geht es denke ich nur statisch.


Das ist doch gar keine Frage. Das Problem kommt doch nur künstlich daher, weil irgend eine Modus als "richtig", "zukunfstweisend" oder was ich was her kommt und anderes als "old school" abgewertet wird. Dabei wird nicht mehr gefragt, wie zweckmäßig oder vorteilhaft die jeweilige Technik zur Situation passt. Ich beobachte, dass die meisten relativ statisch und hupfig anfangen. Je mehr sie üben, desto flüssiger wird die Kurve durchfahren und irgendwann wird es dann richtig flott "dynamisch". Dabei wird, weils Spaß macht, auch in Kurven versetzt, die man sehr gut einfach fahren kann.

Übrigens ist das ein sehr schönes Video mit Jungs, die nicht viel Aufhebens um ihre Fähigkeiten machen.


----------



## Marc B (13. Januar 2016)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> Frage: Kennt ihr irgendjemanden oder hab ihr ein Video oder sonstwas wo jemand eine wirklich schwierige Spitzkehre mit annähernd 180° dynamisch versetzt? Also steil und eng?



Ich denke hier sind schon mehrere Begrifflichkeiten, die man abklären muss, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden. Was versteht man unter dynamisch und was unter statisch etc.  Besser im real life auf dem Bike besprechen, als hier etliche Postings hin und her zu schreiben.

Mir als Coach ging es wie auch schon häufig hier besprochen um den Ansatz, die "Schüler" direkt an eine praxis-relevante Versetz-Technik heranzuführen - step by step natürlich. So wie es früher häufig gemacht wurde, also in der Ebene im Trial-Stil "Kurve - Bremse - Hüfte" für Versetz-Beginner zu lehren halte ich für einschränkend und wenig zielführend. Das war der Grund warum ich den Ursprungs-Thread nach meinem Treffen mit Harald Philipp hier eröffnet habe, wo dann in der Folge viele Missverständnisse aufkamen (u.a. dass "DIE EINE" richtige Technik für alles überhaupt gefunden werden sollte etc.)

Ride on und beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## LasseCreutz (13. Januar 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Mir als Coach ging es wie auch schon häufig hier besprochen um den Ansatz, die "Schüler" direkt an eine praxis-relevante Versetz-Technik heranzuführen - step by step natürlich. So wie es früher häufig gemacht wurde, also in der Ebene im Trial-Stil "Kurve - Bremse - Hüfte" für Versetz-Beginner zu lehren halte ich für einschränkend und wenig zielführend



Genau hier möchte ich widersprechen.
Ich denke, die von dir beschriebene, ist die einfachste Variante um das Hinterrad zu versetzen. Außerdem kann man sie in der Praxis in jedem Fall anwenden.
Wenn die Teilnehmer jedoch erst lernen müssen auf dem Vorderrad um Kurven zu fahren, und dann feststellen das diese Technik in wirklich schwierigen Steilkurven nicht funktioniert halte ich das sogar eher für kontraproduktiv.



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich beobachte, dass die meisten relativ statisch und hupfig anfangen. Je mehr sie üben, desto flüssiger wird die Kurve durchfahren und irgendwann wird es dann richtig flott "dynamisch". Dabei wird, weils Spaß macht, auch in Kurven versetzt, die man sehr gut einfach fahren kann.



So würde ich das auch sehen.

Ich denke das ein guter Vergleich der Bunny Hop ist.
Da zeigt man ja auch zuerst wie Vorder- und Hinterrad einzeln angehoben werden und verknüpft das dann, und sagt nicht direkt - "Spring"


----------



## thomas.h (13. Januar 2016)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> WIE SOLL MAN SO WAS ZUM BEISPIEL DYNAMISCH FAHREN???



Klassisch dynamisch ist die Stelle nicht unbedingt gut zu lösen. Man siehts am Video nicht so gut, aber es geht von oben kommend nicht in Falllinie runter, sondern zu Beginn durchaus etwas schräg, sodass der Winkel für die Kehre sich vergrößert. Dann kommt der steile Teil, der für richtigen VR-Grip, den man beim dynamischen Versetzen bräuchte, zu steil ist, Axel bremst im Video großteils erst am Weg/Sims. Das heißt, man müsste oben schräg einfahren, die Bewegung einleiten und das Rad schwenken, ohne besonders gut wieder in die Gegenrichtung lenken zu können (weil durch die Steilheit wenig Grip aufgebaut wird) was wiederum heißt, man würde etwas weiter hinten aus der Kurve rausgetragen werden und weiter hinten landen, was wiederum schwierig wird, da der Sims, der als Landung dienen würde, nicht weit nach hinten geht und auch nicht besonders breit ist. Diese Landung muss aber den großteil des Schwungs der Plattenabfahrt auffangen. Und dazu kommt noch, dass der Sims recht schmal ist und ein paar Meter nach unten abbricht.
Was in Richtung dynamisch Versetzen geht und vermutlich möglich wäre, wäre langsam einfahren und in der Mitte fast aus dem Stand einen dynamischen Versetzer einleiten. Also langsam rein und erst der Versetzer schnell. Wird aber auch nicht leicht, da dazu kein guter Platz vorhanden ist, um das VR gut anzuparken, da recht steil. Damit wäre die Versetzbewegung dynamisch, aber man landet mittig genug, weil man keinen Schwung nach außen mitnimmt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das schon gehen könnte, für mich war es das letzte Mal aber außerhalb meiner Fähigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (13. Januar 2016)

thomas.h schrieb:


> ...
> Was in Richtung dynamisch Versetzen geht und vermutlich möglich wäre, wäre langsam einfahren und in der Mitte fast aus dem Stand einen dynamischen Versetzer einleiten. Also langsam rein und erst der Versetzer schnell. Wird aber auch nicht leicht, da dazu kein guter Platz vorhanden ist, um das VR gut anzuparken, da recht steil. Damit wäre die Versetzbewegung dynamisch, aber man landet mittig genug, weil man keinen Schwung nach außen mitnimmt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das schon gehen könnte, für mich war es das letzte Mal aber außerhalb meiner Fähigkeiten.



Das wird hier ab 9:11 an einer deutlich einfacheren Kehre gezeigt:


----------



## thomas.h (13. Januar 2016)

aju schrieb:


> Das wird hier ab 9:11 an einer deutlich einfacheren Kehre gezeigt:


Müsste noch dynamischer sein, mehr in Richtung Endo Sidedrop, die Platte ist unten schon recht steil. Die Technik prinzipiell wäre mir schon bekannt, allein mir fehlte der Glaube


----------



## thomas.h (13. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Marc B (14. Januar 2016)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> Genau hier möchte ich widersprechen.
> Ich denke, die von dir beschriebene, ist die einfachste Variante um das Hinterrad zu versetzen. Außerdem kann man sie in der Praxis in jedem Fall anwenden. Wenn die Teilnehmer jedoch erst lernen müssen auf dem Vorderrad um Kurven zu fahren, und dann feststellen das diese Technik in wirklich schwierigen Steilkurven nicht funktioniert halte ich das sogar eher für kontraproduktiv.
> (...)



Da ist wieder so ein Missverständniss  Es geht nicht darum, dass jemand direkt Kurven auf dem VR durchfahren können soll. Sondern darum mit viel Bremsgefühl und einem Tief-Hoch-Impuls step by step das HR anzulupfen ohne Anreissen aus den Beinen und ohne plötzliches Blockieren des Vorderrades. 

Klar, die Kurve-Bremse-Hüfte Übung in der Ebene gibt schnelle Erfolgserlebnisse, lässt sich aber nicht in Kehren überall gut anwenden. Die TN schwenken dabei dann das Heck zu weit nach außen, verdrehen ihre Wirbelsäule unnatürlich und haben bei anspruchsvollem Boden Probleme, den Spot zum VR blockieren zu finden. UND: Wenn sie den Bewegungsablauf er Kurve-Bremse-Hüfte Übung in der Ebene verinnerlicht haben, fällt es mega schwer umzulernen in flüssigere Varianten.

ALSO: Ich will das Ganze jetzt nicht zum Xten mal hier diskutieren, alles dazu wurde schon gesagt. Besser bespricht man sowas face to face, dann spart man sich viel Tipperei und "wer hat Recht" Diskussionen 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. Januar 2016)




----------



## Harald Philipp (10. März 2016)

Ich hab da mal auf die schnelle mein Tracking-Tool fürs Final-Cut Pro ausprobiert 




Grüße aus Innsbruck!


----------



## Marc B (10. März 2016)

Sauber  Löst in der Coach-Gruppe auf FB übrigens wieder Diskussionen aus, haha


----------



## Harald Philipp (10. März 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Sauber  Löst in der Coach-Gruppe auf FB übrigens wieder Diskussionen aus, haha


Jetzt habe ich mir dort in der FB-Gruppe so viel Mühe gegeben mit meiner Antwort, da sollt ihr auch dran Teil haben 

das rollende vorderrad (es reicht auch nur ein ganz kurzer rollmoment, zb. 2 cm kurz nach einer stufe) hat viel mehr grip als wenn sich dein körpergewicht auf beide räder verteilt. da kann man übrigens auch eine schöne "fühl-übung" mit den teilnehmern auf gerader strecke und mit verschiedenen untergründen machen.

die dynamische variante ist zwar anfangs kniffeliger zu lernen, aber viel, viel sicherer als der statische "hüfte-schiebt-und-bike-folgt-lupfer". dadurch, dass du dich und dein bike ständig nach innen orientierst kannst du im blödesten fall auch nur nach innen - auf die sichere bergseite - stürzen. da die dynamische variante ohne lenkeinschlag auskommt kann man zentral - quasi in grundposition - überm rad stehen. kennst du etwas sichereres als die grundposition? die dynamische variante wird zudem immer einfacher, je steiler es wird. und spitzkehren sind per definition dafür da, um steilheiten zu überwinden.

kennst du das blöde gefühl, wenn dein bike sich beim versetzer "aufrichtet" und dein körperschwerpunkt deinem hinterrad an die kurvenaussenseite folgt? das sieht man oft am vorderrad, dass zum gegensteuern dann auch in die falsche richtung (zur kehrenaussenseite) lenken muss. damit man die balance halten kann fährt man dann erstmal ein stück in die falsche richtung und macht alles kaputt was der versetzer vorher gerade gut gemacht hat. oder man steigt ab, natürlich auf die falsche- die kurvenaussenseite. oder man hat dafür keinen platz, klappt übers bike und fällt in den abgrund, auch doof. jedenfalls sind das die häufig zu beobachtenden fehlerbilder von zu viel hüftimpuls.

in sehr flachen kehren - besonders bei flacher ausfahrt - ist ein dynamischer versetzer tatsächlich unmöglich bzw. sehr schwierig (mit schwung gehts). flache oder ebene kehren eignen sich daher auch nicht als übungsgelände für diese technik. bei flachen kehren ohne schwung braucht man tatsächlich den hüftimpuls. er ist nur eben nicht wesentlich. wesentlich ist bei jeder kehre, langsam oder schnell, dynamisch oder statisch: die radneigung nach innen und die innenlinie des vorderrades. 

da man mit dem statischen versetzer den dynamischen verlernt halte ich es für schlau, den dynamischen von anfang an zu trainieren. das ist wie beim bunny-hop vs. schweine-hop. aus einen schwein wird so schnell kein hase. und der hase hat viel mehr spaß am trail!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. März 2016)

Na, dann woll´n wir mal!


----------



## Dämon__ (10. März 2016)

War Heute mal üben, sieht leichter im Film aus wie es ist Bis zu Sommer sollte das gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (14. März 2016)

Danke Harald, das erspart mir viel Schreiberei  Bin super-happy, dass Du mir das Ganze 2014 in Siegen gezeigt und erklärt hast, auch wenn ich selber etwas Zeit gebraucht habe, bis es gut klappte (zu wenig geübt). 

See you und viel Spaß und Erfolg bei Deiner Tournee aktuell!
Marc


----------



## JoeArschtreter (17. März 2016)

boa dieses super-happy sein ist echt eine krankheit eine ansteckende...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (28. März 2017)

Die alte Variante mit der Radneigung hat es sogar hier her geschafft.



Finde es nur sehr schade, dass die Technik wieder nicht in einer richtigen Spitzkehre zu sehen ist.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. März 2017)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Die alte Variante mit der Radneigung hat es sogar hier her geschafft.


Naja, wenn das vorderrad weiter rollen soll, wie im text zu lesen ist, geht es nicht ohne radneigung. Was ist jetzt daran wieder falsch?


> Finde es nur sehr schade, dass die Technik wieder nicht in einer richtigen Spitzkehre zu sehen ist.


Hast du mal überlegt, wo man in einer richtig steilen spitzkehre die kamera postieren soll?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (28. März 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Naja, wenn das vorderrad weiter rollen soll, wie im text zu lesen ist, geht es nicht ohne radneigung. Was ist jetzt daran wieder falsch?


"Alt" bezieht sich auf den Zeitraum der letzten 2 Jahre. Da hat sich viel getan und der Focus wird heute nicht mehr so sehr auf die Radneigung als solche gelegt. Es geht mittlerweile stärker um den "Nosewheelie-Impuls", bzw. dass das VR kurz rollt, wie auch im anderen Thread beschrieben. Es heißt dann "das HR folgt dem VR".


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Hast du mal überlegt, wo man in einer richtig steilen spitzkehre die kamera postieren soll?


Dazu gibt es ja Beispiele. Wie im letzten Video von @Harald Philipp etwas weiter in die Kehre rein. Oder von oberhalb etc. ...

In der im Bild gezeigten Sequenz simuliert ja der Ast die "Spitzkehre". Die vier Bilder zusammengenommen deckt der Hinterradschwenk weniger als 90° ab, während das Vorderrad schon recht viel Weg in der Fallinie zurückgelegt hat. Bei den Stellen, die ich so kenne, wäre man damit schon längst aus der Kehre raus.

Zitat aus dem Text im Bild:


> ...in sehr engen Spitzkehren...


Eine sehr enge Spitzkehre würde ich für mich jetzt mit deutlich mehr als 90° definieren und auch so, dass die Stelle nicht mehr ohne Rollen mit beiden Rädern auf dem Boden geht. Da passt das Bild nicht zur angesprochenen Situation. Und ich habe wirklich noch keine Bildersequenz in entsprechenden Spitzkehren gesehen. Mich interessiert das nur (auch völlig neutral gesagt)! Bei mir selbst klappt das mit dem Nosewheelie in den schweren Stellen noch nicht. Deshalb würde ich auch gerne mal sehen, wie das jemand macht


----------



## Marc B (29. März 2017)

Hier im Video eine enge Kehre mit Harald, in der das HR dem weiter rollendem VR folgt: https://www.pinkbike.com/video/468395/

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. März 2017)

Ist das jetzt statisch oder dynamisch ab 00:14?

https://videos.mtb-news.de/47694/sudseite_im_februar

Eigentlich doch völlig wurscht, oder?!
Viel üben und Spass dabei haben ist doch viel wichtiger.

Unsere Erfahrung ist diese, ohne beide Techniken geht es nicht, aber deutlich entspannter durchzufahren sind steile, ausgesetzte Spitzkehren mit einem leicht rollenden Vorderrad und gleichzeitig mit einem um die Kurve schwenkenden Hinterrad.
Das nimmt dem Ganzen die Steilheit und macht es wesentlich einfacher, solch schwere Stellen zu meistern.
Mann steht nicht so lange in oder an der Gefahrenstelle.

Aber hier wird einfach zuviel zerredet, üben, üben und nochmals üben.

Viel Spass dabei!


----------



## HTWolfi (29. März 2017)

Voll statisch – ist ja sogar mit anlehnen und Pause machen. 

Mehr üben trau ich mich nicht! Hab Angst, dass durch Übertraining mein Leistungsniveau sinkt und ich plötzlich wieder bei Null anfangen muss.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (29. März 2017)

Das Slowmotion-Video von Harald ist jetzt ein schlechtes Beispiel. Man erkennt sehr gut, dass bei der Bewegung der Hüftschwung (sec 0:02-0:03) für das Herumschwenken des Hinterrades hauptverantwortlich ist. Weder die Radneigung, noch folgt das HR einfach so dem VR. Was er macht, ist nach dem Hüftimpuls die VR-Bremse gezielt weiter zu öffnen und das VR weiter in die neue Richtung mitzulenken. Insgesamt ist das eine rollende Variante von "Kurve-Bremse-Hüfte".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. März 2017)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt statisch oder dynamisch ab 00:14?


Ich verrate es ungern, aber es ist so:
Statisch kann man eine kehre weder fahren noch versetzen. Man kann nur drin stehen.
Alles andere ist ziemlich komplex dynamisch - also bewegungen aufgrund der einwirkungen von kräften. 
Jeder muss da seine eigene erfolgsdynamik durch lernen herausfiltern. Und da hilft nur kehren aufsuchen und üben, üben, üben, üben, üben, üben ...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (29. März 2017)

"Statisch" hielt ich persönlich auch immer für eine schlechte Beschreibung. Hat sich wohl umgangssprachlich eingeschlichen.
Wie würdet ihr das denn eher bezeichnen?
"Mit stehendem Vorderrad" ?
"Aus dem Stand heraus" ?


----------



## Marc B (29. März 2017)

Ich finde Haralds Video ist ein gutes Beispiel, das Bike liegt vor dem Absprung-Impuls am linken Bein an und das VR ist eingelenkt - dann folgt es dem VR. Ob man Harald Bewegung nun Hüftimpuls nennt oder nicht ist eine Frage der Definition - physikalisch wird dieser wohl auch genutzt, aber aus der ganzen Körperrotation und nicht wie bei der "alten Parkplatz-Übung in der Ebene" häufig nur aus der Hüfte  geholt nicht (dabei verdreht sich die Hüfte unnatürlich im Verhältnis zum Rest der Körpers, sehr deutlich erkennbar.

Diese Kehre ist glaube auch schwer ohne Versetzer fahrbar


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. März 2017)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Das Slowmotion-Video von Harald ist jetzt ein schlechtes Beispiel. Man erkennt sehr gut, dass bei der Bewegung der Hüftschwung (sec 0:02-0:03) für das Herumschwenken des Hinterrades hauptverantwortlich ist. Weder die Radneigung, noch folgt das HR einfach so dem VR. Was er macht, ist nach dem Hüftimpuls die VR-Bremse gezielt weiter zu öffnen und das VR weiter in die neue Richtung mitzulenken. Insgesamt ist das eine rollende Variante von "Kurve-Bremse-Hüfte".


Ich behaupte jetzt einmal, dass es nicht möglich ist, für ein video zu entscheiden, ob eine radneigung auftritt oder nicht. Dazu müsste eine eindeutige referenz der senkrechten im bild sein. Die kameras sind auch selten waagerecht positioniert. Bäume in allen schräglagen, hintergründe und verzeichnung der weitwinkelobjektive, die an diesen engen stellen nötig sind, sorgen für noch mehr konfusion.
Es gibt ja genügend stellen auf der welt, wo leute bereit sind, ein monatsgehalt zu verwetten, dass das wasser dort bergauf fließt. Dabei ist das eine optische täuschung aufgrund der umgebungslandschaft.
Der übergang von der rollenden variante von "Kurve-Bremse-Hüfte" zur volldynamischen fliehkraft nose-wheelie variante ist doch fließend. Irgendwann setzt beim rollen das hinterrad wieder auf.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (29. März 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Der übergang von der rollenden variante von "Kurve-Bremse-Hüfte" zur volldynamischen fliehkraft nose-wheelie variante ist doch fließend.


Die Hangabtriebskraft würde ich auf jeden Fall noch mit einbeziehen! (siehe "Falllinie")

Es geht darum, welcher Bewegungsanteil für das Herumschwenken des Hinterrades verantwortlich ist.
Als ich diesen Thread vor zwei Jahren gestartet habe wurde gesagt, dass das Rad "durch die Radneigung" versetzt. Davon ist man mittlerweile wohl wieder etwas zurück gerudert. Jetzt heißt es "das HR folgt dem VR". Mich interessiert *warum* es das tut*.*


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. März 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich finde Haralds Video ist ein gutes Beispiel, das Bike liegt vor dem Absprung-Impuls am linken Bein an und das VR ist eingelenkt - dann folgt es dem VR. Ob man Harald Bewegung nun Hüftimpuls nennt oder nicht ist eine Frage der Definition - physikalisch wird dieser wohl auch genutzt, aber aus der ganzen Körperrotation und nicht wie bei der "alten Parkplatz-Übung in der Ebene" häufig nur aus der Hüfte  geholt nicht (dabei verdreht sich die Hüfte unnatürlich im Verhältnis zum Rest der Körpers, sehr deutlich erkennbar.
> 
> Diese Kehre ist glaube auch schwer ohne Versetzer fahrbar



Du und dein Harald immer............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (29. März 2017)

Weil es nicht anders kann, Alpe  Eingelenktes VR, Radneigung (nicht viel nötig davon), Körperrotation (man schaut mit dem Körper dahin, wo man hin will), Einsatz der VR-Bremse mit nach dann weiter schleifender Bremswirkung - und schon folgt das HR dem VR. Mischversionen verschiedener Techniken gibt es und da kann man dann über Slomos diskutieren. Wichtig ist es m.E., dass sich etwas getan hat in der Methodik des HR-Versetz-Lehrens - ich war bei Jens (DIMB Lehrteam) Ende 2015 in einem Special-Kurs dazu und weiß, dass auch andere seiner Kollegen wie Andy (sieht man im bikesport FT-Video dazu) auch weg von dem alten "in der Ebene ums stehende VR per Hüftschwung das Heck rumwerfen) sind. 

P.S.: Ich lerne auch stets dazu und habe keine Lust mich auf mehrere Jahre alte Aussagen festnageln zu lassen  Wäre ja doof, wenn man schon alles wüsste, ich bevorzuge es lieber mich stetig weiter zu entwickeln als Coach.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (29. März 2017)

"...das Hinterrad schwenkt von selbst..."


----------



## HTWolfi (29. März 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> Diese Kehre ist glaube auch schwer ohne Versetzer fahrbar


Die *Kurve* schafft vermutlich nur der Harald und die gelingt ihm auch nur, weil er eine Magura Bremse fährt. 


Marc B schrieb:


> Wichtig ist es m.E., dass sich etwas getan hat in der *Methodik des HR-Versetz-Lehrens* - ich war bei Jens (DIMB Lehrteam) Ende 2015 in einem Special-Kurs dazu und weiß, dass auch andere seiner Kollegen wie Andy (sieht man im bikesport FT-Video dazu) auch weg von dem alten "*in der Ebene* ums stehende VR per Hüftschwung das Heck rumwerfen) sind.


Da bin ich doch richtig froh nie einen Kurs besucht zu haben und dass ich nie in der Ebene geübt habe. 
Offensichtlich geht es vielen hier genauso, daher vermutlich die sehr unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen …


----------



## Marc B (29. März 2017)

Ja, das kann sein. So ähnliche habe ich es auch gelernt und gelehrt früher


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. März 2017)

Ich vermute der Harald fährt immer so ums Eck, damit kein Espresso aus der Maschine schwappt


----------



## sparkfan (30. März 2017)

Einem, der so wie Harald fährt, muss man das HR Versetzen nicht mehr erklären


----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. März 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> ...dabei verdreht sich die Hüfte unnatürlich im Verhältnis zum Rest der Körpers...


Ehrlich gesagt sieht das für mich in diesem Video eher so aus (bei 0:02): https://www.pinkbike.com/video/468395/

Was du wohl gemeint hast ist deine Endphase bei "Kurve-Bremse-Hüfte". Da finde ich es aber wichtig, dass man das Vorderrad mitdreht und das Rad nicht über "Vorderrad-in-einer-Linie-mit-dem-Oberrohr" hinausklappen lässt. Das erfordert Körperspannung und ein Umdenken bei den Kräfteverhältnissen am Lenker.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (7. April 2017)

Zum "Mitdrehen des Vorderrades": In diesem Video sieht man das ganz gut ab 1:02 






Er hat deutlich Probleme die Balance zu halten, wenn er das Vorderrad nicht in die neue Richtung mitdreht. Er verdreht sich entgegengesetzt zur Richtung, in die er eigentlich fahren möchte. Die Schulterachse und die Front des Körpers zeigen aus der Kurve heraus.
Dreht er allerdings das Vorderrad mit, so gelingt ihm der Trackstand viel besser und er hat auch Zeit sich auf die neue Richtung einzustellen.


----------



## gregi780 (2. Juli 2017)

Ich frage mich, wie man so richtig enge Kehren mit dieser Methode umsetzen kann. Es funktioniert. Und ich nutze es manchmal, wenn mir in schnelleren Kehren, die man auch rollen kann, der Platz ausgeht, weil die Linienwahl suboptimal war. Zum Posen und Rumspielen ist es auch ganz nett. Wenn ich manchmal weit rum muß hilft es mir den lenker vor mir parallel ( gefühlt ) in die entgegengesetzte Richtung zu schieben. Also irgendwie am lenker abdrücken. Enge Kehren gehen meiner Meinung am besten statisch mit Hüftimpuls.


----------



## gregi780 (2. Juli 2017)

Ich würde mal sagen, ich mach es klassisch statisch. Und nicht besonders elegant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Latz (4. Juli 2017)

Das dynamische auf dem Vorderrad um die Kurve rollen ist natürlich schon ziemlich stylo, aber gerade da wo man wirklich umsetzen muss sehe ich halt oft zwei Probleme. Zum einen kann man da oft keine mittlere Geschwindigkeit fahren, zum anderen hat man oft wenig Grip am Vorderrad. Und dann muss man halt mit Hüftimpuls arbeiten. Ich finde das auch nicht schlimm, sehe aber schon auch dass ein zu energischer Hüftimpuls die ganze Ballance ein bisschen durcheinander bringt. Ich schau einfach immer dass ich mich wirklich energisch mit den Füßen abstoße. Dann hat man viel Zeit in der Luft um das Rad rum zu bringen und kann auch mit wenig Hüftimpuls viel erreichen. 
ich finde das auch beim dynamischen umsetzen einen der wichtigsten Punkte. Da will man ja genau so wenig dass einem das Vorderrad wegrutscht. Der ganze Kram mit Rad nicht nach außen kippen... ich finde das kommt dann schon. Bzw man verhauts dann doch immer mal wieder wenn alles mal nicht so gut geklappt hat. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung beim Üben.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Juli 2017)

Herr Latz schrieb:


> Das dynamische auf dem Vorderrad um die Kurve rollen ist natürlich schon ziemlich stylo, aber gerade da wo man wirklich umsetzen muss sehe ich halt oft zwei Probleme. Zum einen kann man da oft keine mittlere Geschwindigkeit fahren, zum anderen hat man oft wenig Grip am Vorderrad. Und dann muss man halt mit Hüftimpuls arbeiten. Ich finde das auch nicht schlimm, sehe aber schon auch dass ein zu energischer Hüftimpuls die ganze Ballance ein bisschen durcheinander bringt. Ich schau einfach immer dass ich mich wirklich energisch mit den Füßen abstoße. Dann hat man viel Zeit in der Luft um das Rad rum zu bringen und kann auch mit wenig Hüftimpuls viel erreichen.
> ich finde das auch beim dynamischen umsetzen einen der wichtigsten Punkte. Da will man ja genau so wenig dass einem das Vorderrad wegrutscht. Der ganze Kram mit Rad nicht nach außen kippen... ich finde das kommt dann schon. Bzw man verhauts dann doch immer mal wieder wenn alles mal nicht so gut geklappt hat. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung beim Üben.



Selbst wenn die Kurve kein reines dynamisches Versetzen zulässt, kann man meist doch "halb"dynamisch versetzen. Was ich damit meine: Man kommt quasi zum stehen bevor man versetzt. Sobald das Hinterrad dann in der Luft ist Blick in Fahrtrichtung, Bremse lösen und aus der Kurve rausfahren. Ich finde Blickführung ist das wichtigste um ein Kippen nach aussen zu vermeiden. Das passiert meisst, wenn der Blick am Vorderrad hängt.


----------

